# Magnetic knife bars: blades up or down



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I installed mine around eye level.  I put the blades facing up and to the right in order of least to most often used.

My butcher friend says It looks better facing down biggest to smallest.  Anyone with a magnetic bar, how do you prefer to arrange your knives?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have them with the handles up, blades down. Just feels safer to me as I have the magnetic strip on the top of a cupboard, so the blades are against the board and the handles sticking out.
The position of the knives changes by what my favourite knife is at a particular point in time.

In your case I would just leave it as you have it at the moment as I don't think there is a right and wrong way....


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I have the blades up, i find it harder to knock them off the rack that way.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Blades up, except ham knife.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@ordo what's special about the ham knife?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

With super powerful rare earth magnets (*Neodymium *), my knives are hung by their very tips, even heavy ones.

The blade never touches anything.

dcarch





  








7fb3255f.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My blades face tip up but the point of attachment is midway 'tween handle and tip and not at the tip itself.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

MillionsKnives said:


> @ordo what's special about the ham knife?


It's long and tends to slide if i store it blade up.

dcarch: a terrifying view!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think I have the opposite problem where the neodymium magnets are too strong. The carbon steel knives are more magnetic than the stainless. I'm afraid I'm going to hit myself with blue #2 one of these days.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

ordo said:


> It's long and tends to slide if i store it blade up.


I have a mag strip for drying knives with wood handles and depending on weight, geometry, mainly hollow grinds, and or alloys some blades do not stick well.

Particularly old Chicago Cutlery had a peculiar grind, the RB10, 61S and 78S come to mind, and don't have a good enough contact patch to hold. Some have said the strip is bad but a carbon steel knife sticks like glue.

Jim


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been using those strong magnets for the last 10 years. I like that system because the knives are always dry, and I can hang at least twice as many knives in the same space.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A  neodymium knife holder could be a nice project in the next future.


----------

